# Tico Time???



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

I saw my first fishing boat in our field the other day. We are around 180 miles south of Fourchon in Walker Ridge area block 249. The name of the boat I saw is Tico Time. Anyone know of this boat? 

There was almost an incident with the Tico and the FPSO BW Pioneer then almost an incident with the Tico and us. The FPSO hailed the Tico to get outside the 500m. At first they didn't respond so the FPSO hailed two onsite vessels to chase them out. Then the Tico responded and said they didn't have to leave because they knew the rules. Then they got right next to us and our Captain hailed them and to get away from us. 

The reason I can't fish on our vessel is because of the thrusters we use to dynamically position. Fishing line can foul our thrusters and cause us to have to dry dock. It is about a million dollars just to dry dock this vessel. I understand fishing next to floating structures because I do it too, but if you get turned away there is a reason which is most likely due to your safety. 

Be safe and tight lines!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

It takes all kinds!! Report any giant Tuna and Billfish you see out there playing!!!


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Tico time hails in rockport tx


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Tico Time is a very well-respected boat/captain here in the Gulf. Sometimes whoever is beind the radio mike on certain rigs have no idea what they are talking about. The captain on the Tico Time was correct in his assessment that he has every right to be where he was. The use of larger vessels to make agressive moves that could endanger the life/safety of any vessel operating legally in Gulf waters should not be tolerated.

Hilton's subscribers can access this type of information at the top of your region by clicking on the orange blinking dot "Deepwater Safety Zones".

Here is the federal register regarding this specific issue;

http://ecfr.gpoaccess.gov/cgi/t/tex...e=33:2.0.1.3.17&idno=33#33:2.0.1.3.17.0.35.14

*§ 147.847 Safety Zone; BW PIONEER Floating Production, Storage, and Offloading System Safety Zone.*

 top 
(a) _Description. _The BW PIONEER, a Floating Production, Storage and Offloading (FPSO) system, is in the deepwater area of the Gulf of Mexico at Walker Ridge 249. The FPSO can swing in a 360 degree arc around the center point of the turret buoy's swing circle at 26°41'46.25" N and 090°30'30.16" W. The area within 500 meters (1640.4 feet) around the stern of the FPSO when it is moored to the turret buoy is a safety zone. If the FPSO detaches from the turret buoy, the area within 500 meters around the center point at 26°41'46.25" N and 090°30'30.16" W is a safety zone.
(b) _Regulation. _No vessel may enter or remain in this safety zone except the following:
(1) An attending vessel;
*(2) A vessel under 100 feet in length overall not engaged in towing;* or
(3) A vessel authorized by the Commander, Eighth Coast Guard District.
[USCG-2009-0571, 75 FR 19882, Apr. 16, 2010]

We were fishing around a deepwater platform a few years back when a huge marlin crashed our baits when we were close to the rig. We missed it, and were swinging around for another pass when the rig radioed us to get away. If we had documentation that we could stay, we might have been able to catch that fish..

Capt., Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Sight Cast said:


> Tico time hails in rockport tx


Man talk about a nice long trip. It takes us 28 hours to get here from Galveston and we are doing about 12knts I think.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

That boat cruises at 27 mph and top speed of 34 mph


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Just because the hailing port is Rockport doesn't mean it left from Rockport recently. I doubt that the Tico did. Prolly working his way back from somewhere. That is a good captain and crew and a well respected boat. Plus they can catch some fish!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Next time launch rotten waste from yalls galley, lol


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

I bet a thruster could smoke some drag..


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

"I didn't drive my boss 180 miles in the middle of *********** nowhere to have you tell me to turn around, go ahead and call the Coast Guard, I know how long it took us to get out here, we'll be long gone by the time they show up"


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

BOOM


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*deepwater safety zones*



TeamJefe said:


> "I didn't drive my boss 180 miles in the middle of *********** nowhere to have you tell me to turn around, go ahead and call the Coast Guard, I know how long it took us to get out here, we'll be long gone by the time they show up"


That's the point - the boat has a considerable investment in just getting there to that location way out in the middle of nowhere.

If they are turned away due to the whim of an individual when the law clearly states that the boat has *EVERY LEGAL RIGHT* to be there, well, that's just not right. If crew boats are used to threaten them, or to interfere with their lawful activities to fish, this should be documented and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.

Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## get bent (Jun 16, 2004)

*tico time*

Tom is right on this one. Tico Time has the right to be there. FYI.. The Captain and Crew of that boat would never intentionally do anything to endanger them or another boat/vessel. So I am sure they where not being reckless or careless when fishing around you.

I understand the Captain of the rig or platform concerns as the "company man", but that does not make him all powerful on the open ocean.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

I am not sure why the FPSO wanted them to not be so close. You are probably right on it being a client issue. The reason the FPSO called to the OSVs was because Tico wasn't responding so they were going to have them drive over and ask them to move away. When Tico responded the boats weren't brought in. 

We, the Viking Poseidon only asked Tico to move away so that they wouldn't catch a thruster or 2 ROVs or crane line. As I said before fishing line could cost us more money than your boat is worth new and that is why I can't fish off the vessel. If you can't show us the common courtesy to respect our equipment then you are no better than potlickers. 

I am an offshore fisherman that works in the oilfield and gets tortured every time I come offshore for work. I can't tell you how many times I wish I could drop a line and catch a big Mahi or all the BFT and YFT that I see. I even have seen swords in the ROV cameras out here and they weren't right next to the FPSO. My point is I work offshore and know some of the behind the scenes reasoning why boats may be asked to not be so close. I started this thread to give the Tico props for being out this far and inform them why they were asked to move away from us, the Viking Poseidon. I cannot speak for the FPSO so I don't know why they asked them to move away.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

There's your maritime security regulations, and Tom is right about that. But there is another set of "good seamanship" and other issues that say you shouldn't interfere with a dredge while working, a vessel engaged in fishing, rig operations, lightering transfers, divers-down, a vessel restricted in its ability to maneuver, and so forth. 

If I was asked to kindly move on over a few feet, I think I would. There's a lot of ocean out there. Heck, maybe the rig was fixing to blow up ... gosh those things make me nervous. I've seen a rig fart and a hundred birds fall out of the sky, dead.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I just have one question. Why even post this??? 

B


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

Chase This aren't you out fishing today? TBC?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Heck no. I WISH! I am sitting at the dock taking sat phone calls, recording releases, managing things here, etc. 

Sure was painful to watch everyone leave yesterday.


----------



## CAPI TRAV (Dec 16, 2004)

Well , give us an update then . Your not the only one who wishes they were out there.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Chase This! said:


> I just have one question. Why even post this???
> 
> B





INTOTHEBLUE said:


> I started this thread to give the Tico props for being out this far and inform them why they were asked to move away from us, the Viking Poseidon.


You have sweet fishing skills but poor reading ones haha j/k. I have been on this project for a year and finally saw my first fishing boat out here. Wanted to see if the boat was a 2cooler.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> You have sweet fishing skills but poor reading ones haha j/k.


I'm an Aggie.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*FPSO Pioneer*

Here are some shots of the FPSO Pioneer - location and concept.
Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Sooooo..... How's the fishing out there?



Cody C


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

I have one thing to say about all this..........Please just keep your eyes on the freaking gauges!!!!! :headknock:headknock We will take care of the fishing.:texasflag


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> I saw my first fishing boat in our field the other day. We are around 180 miles south of Fourchon in Walker Ridge area block 249. The name of the boat I saw is Tico Time. Anyone know of this boat?
> 
> There was almost an incident with the Tico and the FPSO BW Pioneer then almost an incident with the Tico and us. The FPSO hailed the Tico to get outside the 500m. At first they didn't respond so the FPSO hailed two onsite vessels to chase them out. Then the Tico responded and said they didn't have to leave because they knew the rules. Then they got right next to us and our Captain hailed them and to get away from us.
> 
> ...


I think his pay is covered in oil at 80.00


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Ha, Tico Time is a reference to the slow pace of Costa Ricans. I wonder if this boat has fished down here or has a Costa Rican driver / owner???


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

SailFishCostaRica said:


> Ha, Tico Time is a reference to the slow pace of Costa Ricans. I wonder if this boat has fished down here or has a Costa Rican driver / owner???


Nope, he's American.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

I would guess he's at least been here? Does Tico Time mean anything else?


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

SailFishCostaRica said:


> I would guess he's at least been here? Does Tico Time mean anything else?


I know those guys have been down there before...saw their boat sticker on the dock in Golfito this past March.


----------



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

'


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

FYI: There is an exception to the CFR 500 M rule. If any operator ( BP in this case ) files a Notice To Mariner with the Coast Guard referancing a site that will need that kind of space for a period of time for example ( from June 30 to July 30 ) and that notice is posted than NO BOATS except those authorize by the operator can legally enter that space. The operator has the responsibility to warn an approaching vessel of the 500 M Notice by using buoys around the site, having crew members monitor the area 24/7 and hail incoming vessels by marine raido, and if necessary sending vessels out to intercept unauthorized vessels not responding and turn them away. Any unauthorized vessels not complying with the notice to mariner, warning buoys, radio calls, and operator interception by boat will be in deep do do when they get back to their port with the Coast Guard.

So check and see if a Notice To Mariner has been filed on a site you are considering fishing before leaving the dock !!! If there is NONE and your boat is under the size ( listed in Tom's post ) go fish the site.

Also remember the operator has to warn vessels that approach their rig to have it on record that " they did warn you " in the event your vessel gets too close to the structure and damage or death occurs to you.

This is MB's " Notice To Mariner "
Offshore Oil Rigs are offshore construction sites .... Things fall off sometimes ... Don't be stupid enough to be under falling debree .... If your stupid enough to get hit by falling debree don't come whining here on 2 Cool ....

*MB*


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

SailFishCostaRica said:


> Ha, Tico Time is a reference to the slow pace of Costa Ricans. I wonder if this boat has fished down here or has a Costa Rican driver / owner???


They had another boat at Los Suenos for several years as well as some development projects going on there.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

freespool said:


> They had another boat at Los Suenos for several years as well as some development projects going on there.


Mystery solved. I think I've seen a Tico Time in Los Suenos, I wonder if that one is theirs as well. One of those really big nice boats...


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

I was in Los suenos a couple months ago and I met the capt of the costa divan Tico time. I thought the same thing when I saw them on the leaderboard of a tourney but when I saw the boat it was not the same make. Can't remember exact details.


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

Good for the Tico Time. Captain knew the law and stood his water.

Some people get a little authority and think they rule the gulf.

My take is that the "line" DP submersibles and drill ships get caught in the thrusters is from longline vessels, not sportfishing vessels. Our line is never left unattended to drift for hours at a time.


----------



## Front Runner (Apr 3, 2009)

They had a 50 post in Los Suenos for awhile but I think it sank at the dock while they were working on it.

Their other boat used to stay in Texas.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Was this boat recently sold to a couple of doctors out of SA?


----------

